# micro jig grrr-ripper 200



## Ed'sGarage (Aug 16, 2007)

Any one have any experience with this. Saw a video on it earlier today on "Infinity Tools" and was kind of impressed. "kind of impressed" meaning from the initial video it seems that this would be helpful on my grizzly 1023. Although I consider my self a safe woodworker (still have all my digits after many years in the shop), I never feel that my hands are safe enough not to keep an open mind on new things. The cost on this is not prohibitive, so I'm curious if anyone has one, tried one and/ or their thoughts on it's practicality.

Thanks for any input you can offer.
Ed


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Nov 25, 2008)

I have that and their push pads. I really like them.

Makes my fingers feel safe when feeding a 5hp DD saw with a 16" blade.

Also the push pads are great for feeding large boards over my 30" jointer.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

VW got one and I like it. I use it almost every time I use my table saw.

Mark


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Here's the review that I posted on my show a while back. I hope this helps you out.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAsxjeM2LdA


----------



## Ed'sGarage (Aug 16, 2007)

thanks for the feedback guys; especially the product review video, Kenbo. Very informative and helpful. Not sure if I'm going to try one or buy two initially.


----------



## BradNail (Feb 3, 2016)

Two are handy for ripping/jointing long boards. When the pads get too dusty, clean with alcohol and they are good-as-new.


----------

